# Eddie Carpentier



## Boyd Ritchie (May 22, 2010)

Here is a photo of a young Eddie Wiecz Carptentier fighting in the UK. Eddie is one of the last of the great Hookers. He was great friends with and influenced Karl Gotch as Gotch influenced him also. Eddie is Catch mentor to my Catch mentor Kris Iatskevich and is responsible for bringing us real Catch Wrestling. Great tribute to a fantastic athlete. Eddie is the man who took the world title from Lou Thesz when wrestling was still real.






www.buffalocatchwrestling.com
www.catchwrestlingcanada.com


----------



## frank raud (May 27, 2010)

Boyd Ritchie said:


> Here is a photo of a young Eddie Wiecz Carptentier fighting in the UK. Eddie is one of the last of the great Hookers. He was great friends with and influenced Karl Gotch as Gotch influenced him also. Eddie is Catch mentor to my Catch mentor Kris Iatskevich and is responsible for bringing us real Catch Wrestling. Great tribute to a fantastic athlete. Eddie is the man who took the world title from Lou Thesz when wrestling was still real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eduoard Carpentier was a great wrestler, but the bouts between Carpentier and Thez were not real wrestling events, they were pre-arranged, as were pretty much all the fights were at the time.


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 27, 2010)

I remember watching Edouard Carpentier when I was a kid.

Back then you could go to these small auditoriums and watch these great athletes, even though what they did was fake wrestling.


----------

